# cryotherapy - How would you code



## smaher82 (Dec 30, 2014)

How would you code the following?

   The pt came in and had crythotherapy on a wart on her hand, dermoid cyst on her leg and a cuteanous horn behind her ear?


----------



## jwiles66 (Dec 30, 2014)

This would be billed with CPT code 17110 for cryosurgery up to 14 lesions.


----------

